# Classical Music On Home Video "VHS/DVD/Blu-Ray"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't seen much posting on Classical music on home video so I thought I would throw out an inquiry.

I have what I would consider a fairly decent collection of Classical DVD's. Just curious if many of you "watch" your classical music very often.

If so, what do have, or what are some of your favorites?

I just picked up:

The Legacy Of Karl Richter
Rafael Kubelik: A Portrait
Abbado In Concert: Mozart, Schubert, Brahms & Rossini
Daniel Barenboim: Mozart Piano Sonatas [3 DVD Set]

Some of my others I own:
Karajan, Or Beauty As I See It
Herbert Von Karajan: His Legacy For Home Video (All Of Them, Around 30 DVD's)
Leonard Bernstein: Complete Mahler Collection - 1st through Das Lied, Little Drummer Boy, Bernstein's Mahler.
Karl Bohm: Mozart Symphonies 1, 25, 28, 29, 31, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41
Glenn Gould: Pretty Much Everything That Has Been Released in the last 10-15 years.
Wagner: Ring Cycle - Boulez

I have a bunch of others, maybe I'll write out a complete list later.

So, anybody else like to watch their classical music?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have any dvds of just playing, but I do have some dvds of opera productions/films. I don't think that's what you're asking for though.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I know there's another section of the forum for Opera DVD's, but no, those are fine with me. 

I understand there is probably a greater draw to watch an opera than say a Symphony on home video.

I was just curious about any Classical related DVD's in general.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Not much (see DVDs below). Re visual, Blu-ray opera will be my main focus in the not-too-distant-future. 

HvK New Year's Concert Vienna 1987
HvK A Portrait


PEE-ESS: What's VHS?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The most incredible classical video I've ever seen is Rubinstein's Moscow concert. Holy cow that man could play up a storm!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

bigshot said:


> The most incredible classical video I've ever seen is Rubinstein's Moscow concert. Holy cow that man could play up a storm!


Yep, I have that one and I concur


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I recorded quite a lot of BBC Proms concerts onto dvd over the last few years, which are good to watch occasionally. I also have a couple of commercially produced dvd's (Mahler 2 & 3 Abbado / Lucerne); and an audio dvd of Mahler 2 /Oleg Caetani on ARTS.


----------

